# Guitar players playing lead with a big band?



## Charles (Aug 17, 2010)

Just wanna see some videos as I seem to have such a hard time finding it.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 17, 2010)

define big band.
as in a Superstar band or big swing bands


----------



## Charles (Aug 17, 2010)

Hahaha the latter. I wasn't even thinking about a "superstar" band or anything like that.

Glenn Miller, Buddy Rich Big Band, Count Basie, etc.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Spondus (Aug 17, 2010)

Murmel said:


>




I don't think that's what the OP was after. I really hate it when instrumental rock/metal players do stuff like this. That was almost as pretentious and pointless as Malmsteen and his orchestra. Considering all the collective talent that was likely present for that, it's a shame vai didn't take the opportunity to do something other than guitar masturbate over the top.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 17, 2010)

First vid that comes to mind:


George van eps (i don't think he gets a solo though?, cool/good quality nonetheless)


There should be lots of vids with freddie green, though he just does rhythm. Loads of Charlie Christian as well, but just audio.

Not really big band, but it's larger than a trio


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 17, 2010)

Spondus said:


> That was almost as pretentious and pointless as Malmsteen and his orchestra.



I don't know, i thought Malmsteen's work with the orchestra actually worked rather well. Apart from his bizarre appearance and often too wide vibrato, i think his tone/style/sound blended rather well with the other instruments. Vai's, I feel, would have been much better if he just handed the guitar parts to the orchestra and watched from the balcony imho.


----------



## AcademiaNervosa (Aug 17, 2010)

The Brian Setzer Orchestra?


----------



## Charles (Aug 17, 2010)

The McLaughlin video was pretty much what I was looking for. I found one of Pat Metheny with some big band that was pretty good but other than that..slim pickings.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 17, 2010)

Spondus said:


> I don't think that's what the OP was after. I really hate it when instrumental rock/metal players do stuff like this. That was almost as pretentious and pointless as Malmsteen and his orchestra. Considering all the collective talent that was likely present for that, it's a shame vai didn't take the opportunity to do something other than guitar masturbate over the top.



Yes it is a shame that he recomposed many of his classic songs to be played with an orchestra and also composed 5 (or 6?) orchestra only pieces which were played at those concerts while he was seated in the audience  

Steve Vai, what a pretentious piece of shit. 

The orchestra actually did a lot more then just back him and allow him to guitar masturbate over them. Vai's performance was much different then Malmsteen's.


----------



## Charles (Aug 17, 2010)

On the subject of instrumental rock guitarists with orchestras, I think Vai actually did better than most. Malmsteen seemed to sit above the playing, while Vai DID reorchestrate all his music to accommodate the orchestra. In one interview he talked about how he needed to lay off a lot of guitar parts just because it wouldn't mix with the orchestra (his theory was that the frequencies of a group of woodwinds playing the riff to "The Attitude Song" and the electric guitar doing the same would clash)


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 17, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, if it isn't obvious, that post is full of sarcasm  

Vai's performance with the orchestra was perfect and I'm glad I own the DVD  

Dream Theater's Score DVD with the orchestra is pretty great too. Malmsteen just can't be on stage without having all the attention. Just watch the G3 DVD. Vai and Satch will be trying to have a 3 way back to back jam and Malmsteen will be at the other end of the stage right up against the audience not giving a shit about them  The moral of this rant it: No one should base all orchestra/rock guitar performances off of Malmsteen's.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 17, 2010)

I absolutely love the Malmsteen DVD with the orchestra. I thought it fit really well. As much of a douche bag Malmsteen is and can be, you gotta give him props.


----------



## Johnboy_Ice (Aug 17, 2010)

edit - I just realized this probably isn't what your looking for.... good video nonetheless


----------



## Keytarist (Aug 17, 2010)

As far as I know, a big band is always: 4 trumpets, 3 trombones, 1 bass trombone, 2 alto sax, 2 tenor sax, 1 bari sax + rhythm section. The instrumental group can vary slightly. 

Ok, this video is a must see, it is a big band in every aspect and features some lead playing on guitar by Lee Ritenour. Check the personnel:


Arturo Sandoval - Trumpet
Chuck Findley - Trumpet
Randy Brecker - Trumpet
Sal Marquez - Trumpet
Byron Stripling - Trumpet
George Bohanon - Trombone
Timmy Capello - Saxophone
 

Eric Marienthal - 1st Alto sax
Nelson Rangell - 2nd Alto sax
Bob Mintzer - 1st Tenor sax
Ernie Watts - 2nd Tenor sax
Tom Scott - Baritone sax
Phillip Bent - Flute
Dave Valentin - Flute
Eddie Daniels - Clarinet
Russell Ferrante - Piano
Dave Grusin - Piano
David Benoit - Piano
Kenny Kirkland - Piano
Gary Burton - Vibraphone
Alex Acuna - Percussion
Lee Ritenour - Guitar
John Patitucci - Bass
Dave Weckl - Drums


----------



## Trespass (Aug 18, 2010)

You are looking for Bireli Lagrene's association with the WDR Big Band.



Band comes in at 2:50ish on this one, but just listen through the whole thing.
The piano solo is worth the price of admission:



The whole CD is mindblowingly incredible. Really.


----------

